# Bead prices in your area



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Wondering what everyone else is paying for their corner bead.

Out here the price for 90 degree paper faced metal bead (Beadex) is running 40 cents a foot at the supply store.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm, not sure of the top of my head.
I'll look into it tomorrow though! I will report back!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

37cents a foot for metal.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> 37cents a foot for metal.


They still make that stuff...?! Are you talking old school metal bead? I haven't used that in over 5 years...! Is that due to preference or availability...or other?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Wondering what everyone else is paying for their corner bead.
> 
> Out here the price for 90 degree paper faced metal bead (Beadex) is running 40 cents a foot at the supply store.


Pretty sure the tt msb is going for .30/ft or less here...that's with my 10% off


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is what most builders want. Paper does not "sound" strong enough. This is the stuff.
http://www.rondo.com.au/Products/tabid/105/CategoryID/7000/ProductID/7002/Default.aspx


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> It is what most builders want. Paper does not "sound" strong enough. This is the stuff.
> http://www.rondo.com.au/Products/tabid/105/CategoryID/7000/ProductID/7002/Default.aspx


Was that vinyl or steel gazman?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> It is what most builders want. Paper does not "sound" strong enough. This is the stuff.
> http://www.rondo.com.au/Products/tabid/105/CategoryID/7000/ProductID/7002/Default.aspx


 
That is a bit different than what we are used to seeing for metal bead. Our stuff which has become old school now was either crimped or nailed on. How is that stuff attached gazman?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> That is a bit different than what we are used to seeing for metal bead. Our stuff which has become old school now was either crimped or nailed on. How is that stuff attached gazman?


Thats more or less the questions I was going to ask as soon as I found out if they were vinyl or steel. I assumed steel but wasn't sure. So old school! 
I hate those things! If contractors tell me they want me to use steel beads I tell them to find someone else to do the job. haha! Yuck.
Other types of beads are just as strong! If not stronger.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Other types of beads are just as strong! If not stronger.


I dont disagree but what the customer wants he gets.
It is steel.
I usually crimp it on then check it with a straight edge, adjust where needed and then staple. I have an old Bostich staple gun which will shoot through the metal. I also have a 2.0m magnetic level which I use when setting up openings.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> I dont disagree but what the customer wants he gets.
> It is steel.
> I usually crimp it on then check it with a straight edge, adjust where needed and then staple. I have an old Bostich staple gun which will shoot through the metal. I also have a 2.0m magnetic level which I use when setting up openings.


Did I read somewhere that you don't get trim Tex out there? I think you need to put on a clinic for your gc...times are changing dude, there are several benefits of going to different beads...all of which I'm sure you're aware of...when you reduce cost, material and time you increase profit..:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We have Trim Tex. But it could certanly be pushed a bit more.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> We have Trim Tex. But it could certanly be pushed a bit more.


That's interesting...I've never been asked by a contractor what kind of bead I use...it's always "90 or bull"...giddy up.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

We've always used metal here too, clinch and mesh. Only paper I've put on has been by hand so never was fond of it. Hadn't even heard of applicator heads for externals before coming on here :thumbup:

Waiting now to try the trimtex mud on vinyl, looks pretty sweet, and was told it is cheaper per ft. than a few of the "other" beads


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> We've always used metal here too, clinch and mesh. Only paper I've put on has been by hand so never was fond of it. Hadn't even heard of applicator heads for externals before coming on here :thumbup:
> 
> Waiting now to try the trimtex mud on vinyl, looks pretty sweet, and was told it is cheaper per ft. than a few of the "other" beads


I dont know If Im sold yet on the Trim-Tex Mud-Set beads....
I find they tend to let go, like the little grips dont hold tight enough. I find they tend to let go and then the mud dries at the back. Forcing it out past the bead. Then how do you fill it? You're stuck.
So I dont know...only every now and then though. I really haven't used them enough to form a solid opinion. If I notice a loose spot i'll staple it to hold it in place until the mud dries. But sometimes you miss them.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I dont know If Im sold yet on the Trim-Tex Mud-Set beads....
> I find they tend to let go, like the little grips dont hold tight enough. I find they tend to let go and then the mud dries at the back. Forcing it out past the bead. Then how do you fill it? You're stuck.
> So I dont know...only every now and then though. I really haven't used them enough to form a solid opinion. If I notice a loose spot i'll staple it to hold it in place until the mud dries. But sometimes you miss them.


 Did you use the mud set beads with Mudmax?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

boco said:


> Did you use the mud set beads with Mudmax?


No I did not. I dont even believe our supplier carries the Mud Max


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw this mud additive for bonding in Home Depot the other day and got me wondering if it would work same as mudmax... 

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/buildi...-materials-1-gallon-acrylic-admix-169099.html

I think 1 cup/bucket was suggested. Stuff is fairly cheap, any of you guys try this one before?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Wondering what everyone else is paying for their corner bead.
> 
> Out here the price for 90 degree paper faced metal bead (Beadex) is running 40 cents a foot at the supply store.


We get that much to install and coat them per foot:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I saw this mud additive for bonding in Home Depot the other day and got me wondering if it would work same as mudmax...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/buildi...-materials-1-gallon-acrylic-admix-169099.html
> 
> I think 1 cup/bucket was suggested. Stuff is fairly cheap, any of you guys try this one before?


No I haven't, but I will be now......... thanks:thumbup:

(I use the stuff on vinyl beads,,,, bull nose mostly)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I saw this mud additive for bonding in Home Depot the other day and got me wondering if it would work same as mudmax...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/buildi...-materials-1-gallon-acrylic-admix-169099.html
> 
> I think 1 cup/bucket was suggested. Stuff is fairly cheap, any of you guys try this one before?


Hmm! Ya I never seen that either. Good find Philma! 
I'll try it out too!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm! Ya I never seen that either. Good find Philma!
> I'll try it out too!


Don't tell me you guys have the hack of a supply store up there as well? Home Depot is the HO superstore in the States, this isn't their brand mud or anything, but I dread every time I have to enter that place...

So I give this disclaimer: If it's a crap product, I hold no responsibility for the misgivings that may occur


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Home Depot is everywhere - I think they may be following WalMart around. :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

haha I don't mind home depot. I like it there.
They give me good deals on power tools. If you keep a good eye and keep popping in to see their clearance or discontinued stuff you can find sweet ass deals! I picked up 2 nice cordless routers. Roto Zips!
They had 4, but at the time I didn't know how well they worked.
So I bought one, after 2-3 weeks I was in love with it.
I went back to buy the remaining 3, but 2 had already sold. So I bought the last one. Such a sweet deal! 
Don't worry. Video review of that to come soon as well!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I actually read the other day somewhere about finding deals at home depot on returned tools/clearance. My local store is so picked over I don't think I've seen much in there 1 clearance bay besides the usual light fixtures and odds n ends parts


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Don't tell me you guys have the hack of a supply store up there as well? Home Depot is the HO superstore in the States, this isn't their brand mud or anything, but I dread every time I have to enter that place...
> 
> So I give this disclaimer: If it's a crap product, I hold no responsibility for the misgivings that may occur


Were entering the modern era Plilma, We just got our 1st Lowes store a few months ago.

But I still haven't gone into it yet,,, and I'm driving by it every day right now:blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Rona came out to BC in recent years. Story I heard is Home Depot and Rona had an agreement that Home Depot will stay out of Quebec and Rona will not come West. Well Home Depot later went into Quebec, breaking that agreement and right after that Rona came out this way like gangbusters.

And oh yeah 2buck


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I actually find Lowe's to have a bit better quality stuffs that Home Depot...if that means anything heh, I've seen not much love for Lowes in previous posts


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The cheapest I've seen bead was at Lowes for $1.45 per 8' stick if you bought by tha case. Needless to say I've stopped paying over $3 for the same stuff from my local Home Hardware.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

10 ft. Paper faced Bn $2.79.
10 ft. Paper faced 90 $2.19

That's my contractor price. Dunno retail. As far as old style metal bead goes, I haven't used that for years. It buckles too easy, and once you use paper faced, why would you EVER use old metal bead? Lol. Before I quit using metal, I found that the crimp tool didn't really work. The metal was 1/8 in. shy. I think the makers skimped trying to save a buck.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

eastex1963 said:


> 10 ft. Paper faced Bn $2.79.
> 10 ft. Paper faced 90 $2.19
> 
> That's my contractor price. Dunno retail. As far as old style metal bead goes, I haven't used that for years. It buckles too easy, and once you use paper faced, why would you EVER use old metal bead? Lol. Before I quit using metal, I found that the crimp tool didn't really work. The metal was 1/8 in. shy. I think the makers skimped trying to save a buck.


 The Wallboard crimp (brand Home Depot carries) comes in 2 sizes, home depot sells the larger sized one only.... and it does a crap job as you said, shy 1/8th. We use Clinch-On brand, drives the crimps deep

I'm looking to get off the metal though :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya...metal beads suck. lol.
And 2buck!? Only now are you getting a lowes!? :no:
You maybe had the internet first but at least we had lowes. :laughing:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sheetrock paper faced beads here r £65 for 120m + Vat
£85 for the 10ft which is about 150m
Not sure about the per foot price!! Cant b assed workin it out


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

8' Metal $1.29 . Which I use when doing small jobs and am using durabond. Attach with air stapler.

Trim tex about 2bucks a stick ( I charge double for it). Definately want to pick up some Mudmax. Once your hooked its the only way to go. Also works very well with Magic corner and No- coat.

Paperface metal bead $3.19
Paperface vinyl bead $3.89


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Sheetrock paper faced beads here r £65 for 120m + Vat
> £85 for the 10ft which is about 150m
> Not sure about the per foot price!! Cant b assed workin it out


£53 + Vat from Encon for the Beadex External 90 which is the same as the Sheetrock B1W

That's 15.9 English pence a foot to you boys on the other side of the pond, which is 25.5 cents US and also 25 cents CAD.

How can we buy that here cheaper than you boys then?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

eastex1963 said:


> Before I quit using metal, I found that the crimp tool didn't really work. The metal was 1/8 in. shy. I think the makers skimped trying to save a buck.



I found this also so I fixed it. Glued some plastic to the inside of the crimper. The bonus is the plastic slides nice on the bead and is easy to replace.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That is quite the fix! I have a junk one collecting dust I may have to do that to :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TonyM said:


> £53 + Vat from Encon for the Beadex External 90 which is the same as the Sheetrock B1W
> 
> That's 15.9 English pence a foot to you boys on the other side of the pond, which is 25.5 cents US and also 25 cents CAD.
> 
> How can we buy that here cheaper than you boys then?


 Belmore is giving my pocket a kicking again by the sounds of it Tony!!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Belmore is giving my pocket a kicking again by the sounds of it Tony!!!


I paid £57 + Vat from Belmore which wasn't bad, but they were all kinked. Managed to bend them straight before using them though. Problem is the couriers don't know what they are and just walk all over them .


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TonyM said:


> I paid £57 + Vat from Belmore which wasn't bad, but they were all kinked. Managed to bend them straight before using them though. Problem is the couriers don't know what they are and just walk all over them .


Yea i have had so many boxes bust it was gettin a joke! Some u can fix but some r just f*cked
Thats the beaded flex stuff


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i have had so many boxes bust it was gettin a joke! Some u can fix but some r just f*cked
> Thats the beaded flex stuff


I like that beaded flex. The last box I got cost me £93 + vat for 50 x 3m.
Don't use a lot of it thankfully.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I just got a box of No-Coat 8s.. $130.54

Thats $2.61 a bead..


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

We pay .35a ft for paperfaced metal and we can install and coat 8-10 beads in the time someone installs one or two metal properly.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I dont know If Im sold yet on the Trim-Tex Mud-Set beads....
> I find they tend to let go, like the little grips dont hold tight enough. I find they tend to let go and then the mud dries at the back. Forcing it out past the bead. Then how do you fill it? You're stuck.
> So I dont know...only every now and then though. I really haven't used them enough to form a solid opinion. If I notice a loose spot i'll staple it to hold it in place until the mud dries. But sometimes you miss them.


 I'm wondering the same thing, they may be hard to pull off the wall but hit them and the plaster flies off the same as it does with the old metal nail on beads.. Paperfaced beads are hard and can take quite a knock...Trimtex beads build the corner out 3.5mm vs 2mm for paperfaced BIG difference, BIG problem, I like things to remain as square as possible 

Last time I bought a box of paperfaced bead it cost $0.22/foot USD at current exchange rates , for 2.7m/9foot lengths


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> I saw this mud additive for bonding in Home Depot the other day and got me wondering if it would work same as mudmax...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/buildi...-materials-1-gallon-acrylic-admix-169099.html
> 
> I think 1 cup/bucket was suggested. Stuff is fairly cheap, any of you guys try this one before?



This is the stuff i add. http://www.weldbond.com/ i thin it down about 50% with water before i even add it to my mixes. it helps it disperse better when its thinner from the start. no more hot mud delaminations ever since i started using it.


----------

